# Logitech MX 1000 - Eure Meinung?



## Deepsteep (8. August 2004)

Mich kribbelt es schon reichlich in den Fingern - der neueste Logitech-Nager erblickt ja diesen Monat das Licht der Welt. Postet hier Eure Meinungen/Erfahrungen ...
http://img16.exs.cx/img16/8692/mx-1000.jpg


----------



## tommler (8. August 2004)

Deepsteep am 08.08.2004 12:30 schrieb:
			
		

> Mich kribbelt es schon reichlich in den Fingern - der neueste Logitech-Nager erblickt ja diesen Monat das Licht der Welt. Postet hier Eure Erfahrungen ...
> http://img16.exs.cx/img16/8692/mx-1000.jpg




scheint ja ein monster teil zu werden 
ähnlichkeit zu den vorgänger kann ich nicht entdecken, optisch spricht mich die maus eigentlich gar nicht an. Ist irgendwie so ein riesen Klumpen.
Aber Laser Technologie hört sich ja mal nich schlecht an 
Was soll die denn kosten? 
Allerdings bin ich mit meiner MX900 vollkommen zufrieden 


MfG, tommler


----------



## Jimini_Grillwurst (8. August 2004)

Deepsteep am 08.08.2004 12:30 schrieb:
			
		

> Mich kribbelt es schon reichlich in den Fingern - der neueste Logitech-Nager erblickt ja diesen Monat das Licht der Welt. Postet hier Eure Meinungen/Erfahrungen ...
> http://img16.exs.cx/img16/8692/mx-1000.jpg



Schaut schon krass aus...meine MX500 sieht jetzt nach knapp anderthalb Jahren schon arg mitgenommen aus, darum werde ich im Herbst oder so mal nach Ersatz schauen. Ich bin noch am überlegen, ob ich mir was schnuloses holen soll, weil wenn, dann müssen die Akkus ne recht gute Laufzeit haben.

MfG Jimini


----------



## Deepsteep (8. August 2004)

tommler am 08.08.2004 12:34 schrieb:
			
		

> Deepsteep am 08.08.2004 12:30 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Der aktuelle Preistrend liegt bei knapp 60,- Euro. Hier gibts noch ein paar Tech-Specs:
http://forums.anandtech.com/messageview.cfm?catid=27&threadid=1358019&enterthread=y

Ich denke, dieses Teil bedeutet vorzeitigen Ruhestand für meine MX700 ...


----------



## ruyven_macaran (8. August 2004)

Deepsteep am 08.08.2004 12:30 schrieb:
			
		

> Mich kribbelt es schon reichlich in den Fingern - der neueste Logitech-Nager erblickt ja diesen Monat das Licht der Welt. Postet hier Eure Meinungen/Erfahrungen ...
> http://img16.exs.cx/img16/8692/mx-1000.jpg



hmm - abwarten.
soweit ich das erkennen kann, ist die daumentaste für regelmäßigen gebrauch schon wieder zu hoch platziert. desweiteren scheinen an der stelle gleich 3 tasten zu sitzen, was annehmen lässt, dass leute wie ich, die nicht über hände in standard-logitech-norm-größe verfügen mal wieder ernsthafte probleme haben werden.

wär ja auch zu schön gewesen, wenn logitech nach 5,5 jahren endlich ne maus rausbringt, die meiner momentanen in wirklich jeder hinsicht überlegen ist...
(naja, vielleicht schafft m$ das ja - die letztjahres kollektion war schon verdammt nah dran.)


----------



## apollo2100 (8. August 2004)

hmm - abwarten.
soweit ich das erkennen kann, ist die daumentaste für regelmäßigen gebrauch schon wieder zu hoch platziert. desweiteren scheinen an der stelle gleich 3 tasten zu sitzen, was annehmen lässt, dass leute wie ich, die nicht über hände in standard-logitech-norm-größe verfügen mal wieder ernsthafte probleme haben werden.

wär ja auch zu schön gewesen, wenn logitech nach 5,5 jahren endlich ne maus rausbringt, die meiner momentanen in wirklich jeder hinsicht überlegen ist...
(naja, vielleicht schafft m$ das ja - die letztjahres kollektion war schon verdammt nah dran.) [/quote]


Naja, meiner Meining nach ist und bleibt Logitech das Mass aller Dinge im Eingabegeräte Bereich. Das mit den Daumentasten empfinde ich keinesfalls so, jemand mit langen Fingern nimmt die hintere Taste, kürzere hingegen die Vordere - funktioniert wunderbar !


----------



## The_Linux_Pinguin (8. August 2004)

Was mich an der Maus stört:

- Kabellos
- 3 Tasten auf einer Seite. Ich wette bei schnellen Spielen kommt man da immer auf die falsche Taste 
- Wozu ist Sidescrolling gut? 
- Form (Für mich viel zu bullig)

Und was soll der Punkt mit der neuen Laser Technik? Seit wann sind Photozellen mit einer stink normalen LED zum Ausleuchten Laser? 

Wahrscheinlich werd ich noch ewig bei meiner MS intelli optical (V 1.0) bleiben


----------



## Deepsteep (8. August 2004)

The_Linux_Pinguin am 08.08.2004 17:58 schrieb:
			
		

> Was mich an der Maus stört:
> 
> - Kabellos
> - 3 Tasten auf einer Seite. Ich wette bei schnellen Spielen kommt man da immer auf die falsche Taste
> ...


Ich denke, Logitech ist lange genug im Business: wenn die von einer neuen Technik mit Laser sprechen, wirds wohl auch was anderes sein, als die gute alte Photozelle mit Rotlicht ...
Ich hätte liebend gerne eine MS-Maus, aber leider ist derzeit die MX700 die einzige Kabellose, die mit den besten Kabelmäusen mithalten kann.


----------



## ruyven_macaran (8. August 2004)

apollo2100 am 08.08.2004 17:45 schrieb:
			
		

> Naja, meiner Meining nach ist und bleibt Logitech das Mass aller Dinge im Eingabegeräte Bereich. Das mit den Daumentasten empfinde ich keinesfalls so, jemand mit langen Fingern nimmt die hintere Taste, kürzere hingegen die Vordere - funktioniert wunderbar !



wenn denn ja wohl umgekehrt, oder? 

ich selbst werd mir jedenfalls keine maus kaufen, bei der ich die hälfte der tasten dann eh nicht nutzen kann...
viel mehr nervt mich aber derzeit noch, dass die tasten oben positioniert sind - wenn ich jedesmal den daumen anheben muss um die taste zu drücken hab ich nach nem nachmittag civ3 nen muskelkater...


----------



## ruyven_macaran (8. August 2004)

The_Linux_Pinguin am 08.08.2004 17:58 schrieb:
			
		

> Was mich an der Maus stört:
> 
> - Kabellos



wird sicherlich auch wieder ne variante für alle geben, die ihre maus leicht verlieren 



> - 3 Tasten auf einer Seite. Ich wette bei schnellen Spielen kommt man da immer auf die falsche Taste



und vor allem noch sehr dicht beieinander..



> - Wozu ist Sidescrolling gut?



damit kann man seitwärts scrollen 



> - Form (Für mich viel zu bullig)



schön, dann kann sich die maus wenigstens nicht mehr unter meinem patschehändchen verstecken (wie der mouseman optical cordless..)



> Und was soll der Punkt mit der neuen Laser Technik? Seit wann sind Photozellen mit einer stink normalen LED zum Ausleuchten Laser?



vermutlich haben sie jetzt ne "lazer" led eingebaut..........



> Wahrscheinlich werd ich noch ewig bei meiner MS intelli optical (V 1.0) bleiben



und ich bei meinem mouseman wheel


----------



## Deepsteep (9. August 2004)

ruyven_macaran am 08.08.2004 21:16 schrieb:
			
		

> The_Linux_Pinguin am 08.08.2004 17:58 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Wir bekommen die MX 1000 am 24.08. rein - bin mal gespannt, ob ich widerstehen kann ...


----------



## HiJack (22. August 2004)

Ich habe ein Datenblatt gefunden.

Guckst Du hier:  Datenblatt


----------



## BlackOrc (22. August 2004)

Also ich finde Logitech hat sich das Design ein bisschen bei der Microsoft Wireless Optical Mouse 2.0 abgeschaut http://www.microsoft.com/germany/hardware/mouseandkeyboard/productdetails.aspx?pid=005, oder ?


----------



## Atropa (22. August 2004)

Bin ich blind, oder warum finde ich nichts zu den Akku-Laufzeiten. :o


----------



## marzan89 (22. August 2004)

wisst ihr ob es da auch ein set mit tastatur (einer neuen) geben wird oder kommt die maus nur alleine?
wenn es ein set gibt: gekauft. ansonsten nicht 
mfg m.


----------



## csad2775 (22. August 2004)

Jimini_Grillwurst am 08.08.2004 12:40 schrieb:
			
		

> Deepsteep am 08.08.2004 12:30 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



also wenns mich nicht täuscht reicht der akku von der mx 700 ne woche, dann muss aufgeladen werden. wenn es auch so bei der mx 1000 ist, und das teil gut in der hand liegt, ist es schon gekauft.

greets


----------



## ruyven_macaran (22. August 2004)

BlackOrc am 22.08.2004 18:51 schrieb:
			
		

> Also ich finde Logitech hat sich das Design ein bisschen bei der Microsoft Wireless Optical Mouse 2.0 abgeschaut http://www.microsoft.com/germany/hardware/mouseandkeyboard/productdetails.aspx?pid=005, oder ?



nicht wirklich - klar, beide sehen wie mäuse aus, aber sonst?
die ähnlichkeit zu m$ ist jedenfalls nicht größer als zu mx5(1/0)/7/9(0)0


----------



## ruyven_macaran (23. August 2004)

csad2775 am 22.08.2004 19:26 schrieb:
			
		

> Jimini_Grillwurst am 08.08.2004 12:40 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



hmm - die lasertechnik wird sicherlich noch mehr strom verbrauchen..
und wie es sich anhört ist da ja auch noch n spezial (li-io) akku verbaut, so dass man nicht einfach mal ersatz einlegen kann 
noch schlimmer: man kann nichtmal ersatz reintun, wenn der akku hinüber ist (lebensdauer li-io: 2-3jahre).
naja, sieht jedenfalls stark danach aus, als wär das (mal wieder) keine maus für mich...
*wenn das so weitergeht bau ich mir selbst eine*


----------



## klausbyte (23. August 2004)

optisch ist sie ok .. die drei daumentasten sind ja auch so angeordnet das sie sinnvoll sind - verdrücken is wohl net so leicht möglich wie ich das sehe.


nur kabel sollte sie haben ..


----------



## Visioner (23. August 2004)

lithium ionen akku .. stimmt schon .. nur du vergisst die logitech garantie -> FÜNF jahre .. garantie .. nicht gewährleistung!


----------



## ruyven_macaran (23. August 2004)

Visioner am 23.08.2004 15:34 schrieb:
			
		

> lithium ionen akku .. stimmt schon .. nur du vergisst die logitech garantie -> FÜNF jahre .. garantie .. nicht gewährleistung!



bezweifle mal ernsthaft, dass die für den akku gilt - sowas fällt eigentlich immer unter "verschleißmaterial".
außerdem ändert nichts daran, dass ich den akku nicht auswechseln kann, wenn ich mal sofort nen vollen brauche.


----------



## Homerclon (23. August 2004)

BlackOrc am 22.08.2004 18:51 schrieb:
			
		

> Also ich finde Logitech hat sich das Design ein bisschen bei der Microsoft Wireless Optical Mouse 2.0 abgeschaut http://www.microsoft.com/germany/hardware/mouseandkeyboard/productdetails.aspx?pid=005, oder ?


Wenn stimmt was da steht dann kann man auch die MX510 nehmen, die hat die selbe genauigkeit, 800dpi und 5,8 MegaPixel/sek. Ausserdem steht man während dem Spielen nicht mal plötzlich ohne Maus da weil der Akku leer ist.(immernoch der hauptgrund warum ich eine Kabelmaus nutze.)
Der einzige Vorteil ist das mans jetzt auch auf Oberfläschen nutzen kann wo es mit den Vorgängern nicht/nur schlecht ging.


----------



## visioner1 (23. August 2004)

mh ich hab tasten für die tastatur neu gekriegt weil sie kaputt waren mausfüße batterie deckel etc.   alles kostenlos -.-


----------



## ruyven_macaran (24. August 2004)

visioner1 am 23.08.2004 23:03 schrieb:
			
		

> mh ich hab tasten für die tastatur neu gekriegt weil sie kaputt waren mausfüße batterie deckel etc.   alles kostenlos -.-




also alles sachen, die eigentlich nicht kaputt gehen sollten..


----------



## cylord83 (24. August 2004)

Also ich habe mir die MX1000 bestellt. Und mir wurde geschrieben, dass es sich um handelsübliche Akkus handeln soll. In den nächsten Tage dürfte sie da sein.


----------



## csad2775 (24. August 2004)

cylord83 am 24.08.2004 08:47 schrieb:
			
		

> Also ich habe mir die MX1000 bestellt. Und mir wurde geschrieben, dass es sich um handelsübliche Akkus handeln soll. In den nächsten Tage dürfte sie da sein.



für welchen preis bekommst du sie????

greets


----------



## cylord83 (24. August 2004)

Ohne Versandkosten habe ich sie für ca. 60 Euro bekommen.


----------



## csad2775 (24. August 2004)

cylord83 am 24.08.2004 10:36 schrieb:
			
		

> Ohne Versandkosten habe ich sie für ca. 60 Euro bekommen.



hab sie auch bei amazon für den gleichen preis gesehen. 59.--, eigentlich gar nicht teuer.


----------



## xamirp (24. August 2004)

Sagt mal bin ich einfach nur blind oder total bescheuert aber wieso find ich auf  logitech.de nix über die Maus


----------



## cylord83 (24. August 2004)

Weil die Spezifikationen wohl erst zum Verkaufsstart auf der Seite erscheinen.


----------



## cylord83 (26. August 2004)

Ich habe nun die MX1000 und muss sagen, dass sie ihr Geld Wert ist. Ich hattte vorher eine Funkmaus von Typhoon, die noch mit dem Trackball funktioniert. Sie ist von der Führung viel besser. Aber kann jetzt nicht, wie sie im Vergleich zur MX700 ist.


----------



## klausbyte (27. August 2004)

cylord83 am 26.08.2004 22:49 schrieb:
			
		

> Ich habe nun die MX1000 und muss sagen, dass sie ihr Geld Wert ist. Ich hattte vorher eine Funkmaus von Typhoon, die noch mit dem Trackball funktioniert. Sie ist von der Führung viel besser. Aber kann jetzt nicht, wie sie im Vergleich zur MX700 ist.



meinst du mit trackball den mausball? 

natürlich ist die logitech viel besser, von der führung, von allem. logitech kann man nicht mie einer LIDL-Marke wie typhoon vergleichen!

Der direkte vergleich zur 700 wäre sicher interesanter, aber das überhaupt schon mal jemand ne empehlung ausspricht find ich gut.

hast du sie mit kabel? gibt es sie überhaupt mit kabel?


----------



## Homerclon (27. August 2004)

klausbyte am 27.08.2004 12:54 schrieb:
			
		

> cylord83 am 26.08.2004 22:49 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Die MX1000 gibts nur mit Funk, die Version mit Kabel ist die MX510, die hat aber keine Lasertechnik und ist somit auf weniger Oberflächen nutzbar. 
Aber die Abtastrate und dpi ist genau gleich.


----------



## FossilZ (27. August 2004)

Homerclon am 27.08.2004 12:58 schrieb:
			
		

> klausbyte am 27.08.2004 12:54 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



ich würd mir trotzdem die MX510 holen.

die sieht besser aus,
hat (fast) die gleiche leistung,
is billiger
und benötigt keine akkus usw.

dies is meine meinung!

MfG
Fossil


----------



## klausbyte (27. August 2004)

Homerclon am 27.08.2004 12:58 schrieb:
			
		

> Aber die Abtastrate und dpi ist genau gleich.


was bringt mir das wenn ich sie wegen dem design kaufen will?

ihren nutzen tun alle mäuse, sonst wären es keine mäuse


----------



## Deepsteep (27. August 2004)

Offensichtlich scheint die MX 1000 für diejenigen, die sie zum Spielen nutzen wollen, lediglich für HighSenser geeignet zu sein:
http://www.esreality.com/?a=post&id=736047#736047


----------



## cylord83 (28. August 2004)

Also ich kann auch sagen, dass man das Akku auswechseln kann. Es ist eine Anleitung dabei.


----------



## Patriot (28. August 2004)

Deepsteep am 27.08.2004 22:23 schrieb:
			
		

> Offensichtlich scheint die MX 1000 für diejenigen, die sie zum Spielen nutzen wollen, lediglich für HighSenser geeignet zu sein:
> http://www.esreality.com/?a=post&id=736047#736047



Pls was ist ein HighSenser? 
Will mir die Maus auch irgendwie kaufen, aber ich hör nicht allzu viel gutes über sie.


----------



## cylord83 (28. August 2004)

Ich weiß auch nicht was die für Ansprüche stellen und auf was für Hügel die die Mäuse testen. Dann würde wohl jede Maus schlecht abschneiden. Ich kann nur sagen, dass die Spitze ist.


----------



## Deepsteep (28. August 2004)

Patriot am 28.08.2004 18:26 schrieb:
			
		

> Deepsteep am 27.08.2004 22:23 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


HighSenser legen beim Spielen auf dem Mousepad eine relativ kleine Strecke zurück, um sich im Spiel zu bewegen (< 12cm für eine 360°-Drehung). LowSenser arbeiten normalerweise mit Mouse-Settings, die eine weitaus grössere Strecke auf dem Mousepad benötigen (bis zu 30cm).
Mäuse, die für HighSenser ausgelegt sind, leiden manchmal bei LowSense-Einstellungen unter dem Phänomen der "Negativ-Beschleunigung", d.h. wenn Du mit einer solchen Maus die Einstellungen für die Empfindlichkeit reduzierst und dann schnelle Bewegungen mit der Maus vollführst, springt der Mauszeiger (und damit die Bewegung) in die entgegengesetzte Richtung.
Typische LowSenser-Mäuse benötigen nicht mehr als 400dpi, weswegen LowSenser fast immer mit den aktuellen MS-Mäusen glücklich und zufrieden sind, während diese Mäuse für HighSenser nie optimal sind.
Meistens spielen LowSenser in Shootern die Sniper-Rolle, weil sie durch das LowSensing relativ schnell genau "anlegen" können; dafür sind sie allerdings im Nahkampf benachteiligt, weil sie nicht so beweglich sind.


----------



## ruyven_macaran (28. August 2004)

cylord83 am 28.08.2004 13:33 schrieb:
			
		

> Also ich kann auch sagen, dass man das Akku auswechseln kann. Es ist eine Anleitung dabei.



hmm - aber entsprechende akkus entsprechen vermutlich keinem allgemein verfügbaren standard? (=aa(a)s passen nicht?)


----------



## cylord83 (29. August 2004)

Das ist die nächste Frage, aber Ersatz gibt es sicher irgendwo.


----------



## Patriot (29. August 2004)

Darf ich fragen welcher Typ ich bin:

Ich spiele eigentlich immer so, das ich nur das Handgelenk bewege. Ich bin damit ein LowSenser, wie ich das verstanden hab. Ist das Problem mit der negativen Beschleunigung häufig, oder lässt sich das mit neuen Treibern beseitigt? Ist das sowieso ein Produktionsfehler, oder hängt es mit dem Treiber zusammen?

MfG

P.S.: Danke für die gute Erklärung!


----------



## klausbyte (29. August 2004)

wenn du nur das handgelenk bewegst bist du ein highsenser ..


----------



## Deepsteep (29. August 2004)

Patriot am 29.08.2004 11:45 schrieb:
			
		

> Darf ich fragen welcher Typ ich bin:
> 
> Ich spiele eigentlich immer so, das ich nur das Handgelenk bewege. Ich bin damit ein LowSenser, wie ich das verstanden hab. Ist das Problem mit der negativen Beschleunigung häufig, oder lässt sich das mit neuen Treibern beseitigt? Ist das sowieso ein Produktionsfehler, oder hängt es mit dem Treiber zusammen?
> 
> ...


Du bist eindeutig ein HighSenser und damit der richtige Kanidat für z.B. die Logitech MX 1000 oder die Razer Viper (ich erlaube mir, sie hier einfach nochmal zu erwähnen, weil mich dieses Teil von Tag zu Tag mehr begeistert   )
Die Sache mit der Negativ-Beschleunigung kann man nicht unbedingt als Konstruktionsfehler bezeichnen, sondern liegt einfach in der Entwicklungshistorie der optischen Sensoren begründet, die auf immer höhere DPI-Zahlen ausgelegt wurden, ohne dass die Verarbeitungsgeschwindigkeit der dadurch entstehenden abgetasteten "Bilder" angepasst wurde.


----------



## Patriot (29. August 2004)

So ich hab mir die Maus jetzt bei Amazon bestellt. Sie ist sehr billig für die gebotene Leistung finde ich. Und außerdem ist die MX 700 in Österreich irgendwie überall vergriffen, also war das die beste Alternative (außerdem hab ich von der MX 700 ja auch gehört das der Lack verschwindet). Auch die MX 900 hat mich nicht überzeugen können (Bluetooth brauch ich nicht, und sie ist doch um einiges teurer).

Die MX 1000 hat mich aber überzeugt: http://www.gamezoom.de/artikel/show/0,162843,1,9236.html

MfG


----------



## The_Linux_Pinguin (29. August 2004)

Patriot am 29.08.2004 16:51 schrieb:
			
		

> Die MX 1000 hat mich aber überzeugt: http://www.gamezoom.de/artikel/show/0,162843,1,9236.html[/uRL]
> 
> Ich finde den Artikel beim Spieletest ein bißchen sehr schwach. Es werden keine verwendeten Einstellungen (Sens, etc) genannt nur ein läppisch "Jo, ist echt gut"...


----------



## Patriot (29. August 2004)

Mhm kann schon sein, aber ich hab sonst nichts gefunden, und es ist wenigstens ein Anhaltspunkt.  
Ich weiß zumindest, das sie keine argen Schwächen hat.

MfG


----------



## Harlekin (30. August 2004)

Also hier steht das die Lasertechnik bis zu 20mal genauer sein soll wie mit LED´s:
http://futurezone.orf.at/futurezone.orf?read=detail&id=246927&channel=3
Mir sind 60 € zuviel für ne Maus.
15 drauf gelegt und ich hätte nen 512ér Ram Riegel.
Wobei sich meine haltung zu Mäusen schon Nachteilig in Spielen auswirkt.
Ich habe noch ne 3 oder 4 Jahre alte Logitech Maus mit dem Ball unten rum   .
Aber ich denke das es bald Zeit wird für ne neue. Da meine schon ein paar Aussetzer hat.
Nun mal ne Frage: Ergeben sich denn noch hohe Latenzen bei Funkmäusen?
Das Mauskabel stört mich des öfteren beim Spielen.
Und kann man eigentlich iregendwas gegen schweiß Hände machen?
Meine Maus ist inzwischen richtig klebrig geworden


----------



## klausbyte (30. August 2004)

Harlekin am 30.08.2004 15:58 schrieb:
			
		

> Und kann man eigentlich iregendwas gegen schweiß Hände machen?
> Meine Maus ist inzwischen richtig klebrig geworden


probiers mal mit putzen!


----------



## Harlekin (30. August 2004)

klausbyte am 30.08.2004 16:20 schrieb:
			
		

> Harlekin am 30.08.2004 15:58 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Das ist mittlerweile zu spät   
oder meinst du meine Hände   
Die werden eigentlich regelmäßig gewaschen.
Mir gehts ja net so sehr um die klebrige Maus, sondern viel mehr um die schweiß Hände. Ich will ja vorsorgen für meine neue Maus


----------



## ruyven_macaran (30. August 2004)

Harlekin am 30.08.2004 16:30 schrieb:
			
		

> klausbyte am 30.08.2004 16:20 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



hmm - sicher, dass es von den händen ist?
ich hab selbst ne 5,5 jahre alte logitech und bei der werden die gummieinlagen schmierig, wenn sie längere zeit (mehrere tage) ungenutzt in der sonne gelegen hat.
wenn das dann noch eintrocknet hat man ne richtig schmierig zähe masse..
dagegen hilft dann eigentlich nur noch abbürsten (mit ner leicht feuchten hand/nagelbürste)


----------



## Patriot (30. August 2004)

Harlekin am 30.08.2004 15:58 schrieb:
			
		

> Und kann man eigentlich iregendwas gegen schweiß Hände machen?
> Meine Maus ist inzwischen richtig klebrig geworden



http://daeng2k.de/tutorials/show.php?kat=modding&sub=Maeuse&id=7  

Ich weiß ned ob sich das auszahlt, aber einen Versuch wärs Wert  .

MfG


----------



## Erik (30. August 2004)

Also ich finde, die Maus macht einnen SEHR guten Eindruck- ist eben Logitech   .
Ich hoffe ebenfalls, dass auch eine Kabel-Variante rauskommt. 
Die PCG Hardware hat der MX 1000 übrigens die Note _1,26_ gegeben, was denke ich nur für sie spricht  . 
Mal sehen, vielleicht geht ja meine MX 500 mal kaputt... 

MfG Erik


----------



## Patriot (3. September 2004)

So ich hab heute meine MX 1000 bekommen:   

Einfach traumhaft, aber ich muss sagen ich hab auch 2-3 Mängel entdeckt.

1. Sie ist recht schwer (wegen Akkus) und harmoniert überhaupt nicht mit meinem Mousepad von MTW. Da dieses eher rauh ist, "kratzt" die Maus wegen ihres Gewichts regelrecht über das Pad.

2. Eher unwichtig, aber trotzdem erwähnenswert: Der MX Laser Schriftzug (in die Maus hineingedrückt) stand bei mir etwas heraus, ich hab das erst nicht bemerkt und jetzt ist es an der Kante etwas abgeschürft. Aber jetzt hab ich es hineingedrückt und es macht keine Probleme mehr.

3. Ich hab mich noch nicht wirklich darum gekümmert und mich damit außeinandergesetzt aber ich finde die SetPoint Software etwas unübersichtlich und auch der horizontale Bildlauf (4-Wege Mausrad) funktioniert nicht so recht. Wie gesagt, ich hab mich noch nicht wirklich damit außeinandergesetzt. Achja und ich konnte die Seitentasten bisher auch nicht belegen (bei Enemy Territory).

Der Post hier klingt vl extrem negativ, aber wie schon oben geschrieben: DIE MAUS IST SUPER! Nach einer Eingewöhnung bzw. Umgewöhnung von meiner alten M$ wurde wieder gefraggt!  

Über das Aussehen brauch ich glaub ich sowieso keine Worte verlieren (ich hätte sie mir sogar noch bulliger vorgestellt), ja und die Ergonomie ist auch super.

Und schaut nicht in den Laser wenn ihr sie bekommt, ist mir heute schon passiert.  

MfG


----------



## lowwriter (3. September 2004)

> 1. Sie ist recht schwer (wegen Akkus) und harmoniert überhaupt nicht mit meinem Mousepad von MTW. Da dieses eher rauh ist, "kratzt" die Maus wegen ihres Gewichts regelrecht über das Pad.



Also auf meinen Speedpad läuft sie problemlos...
Das hohe Gewicht finde ich positiv, so kann man die Maus genauer bewegen und das bewegen fühlt sich sehr gut an!



> 2. Eher unwichtig, aber trotzdem erwähnenswert: Der MX Laser Schriftzug (in die Maus hineingedrückt) stand bei mir etwas heraus, ich hab das erst nicht bemerkt und jetzt ist es an der Kante etwas abgeschürft. Aber jetzt hab ich es hineingedrückt und es macht keine Probleme mehr.



Da wo der Schriftzug ist, merkt man nichts davon, mier ist es erst aufgefallen, als ich das von dier gelesen hab...



> 3. Ich hab mich noch nicht wirklich darum gekümmert und mich damit außeinandergesetzt aber ich finde die SetPoint Software etwas unübersichtlich und auch der horizontale Bildlauf (4-Wege Mausrad) funktioniert nicht so recht. Wie gesagt, ich hab mich noch nicht wirklich damit außeinandergesetzt. Achja und ich konnte die Seitentasten bisher auch nicht belegen (bei Enemy Territory).



Ich kann die zusatztasten garnicht in Games benutzen... die Software find ich OK.



> Der Post hier klingt vl extrem negativ, aber wie schon oben geschrieben: DIE MAUS IST SUPER! Nach einer Eingewöhnung bzw. Umgewöhnung von meiner alten M$ wurde wieder gefraggt!



Jupp   




> Und schaut nicht in den Laser wenn ihr sie bekommt, ist mir heute schon passiert.



Vollkommen ungefährlich, sehen tut man den eh nicht, der geht aus, sobald man die Maus anhebt und der hat nur eine reichweite von ca. 2 millimetern...
absolut unbedenklich, sonst ständ auch ne mega Warnug drauf: " ACHTUNG!!! Klasse 1 Laser!!! Nicht in den Laser gucken!"


----------



## lowwriter (3. September 2004)

lowwriter am 03.09.2004 19:18 schrieb:
			
		

> > 1. Sie ist recht schwer (wegen Akkus) und harmoniert überhaupt nicht mit meinem Mousepad von MTW. Da dieses eher rauh ist, "kratzt" die Maus wegen ihres Gewichts regelrecht über das Pad.
> 
> 
> 
> ...




EDIT:

IUch weiß jetzt, warum du das Gewicht der Maus kritisierst!
Das kommt stark aufs Mauspad an, auf meinen Speedpad, schwebt die Maus wie Butter (    ), auf nem 08/15 Pad, läuft die echt nur sehr schwer...


----------



## Patriot (3. September 2004)

Ich hab ein MTW Gamerswear Mousepad um 25€ also beit weitem kein 08/15  
_edit: Ich weiß jetzt woran es lag, dass die Maus kratzte. Ich hab das Mousepad erst seit Montag und jetzt sah ich diesen Bericht: http://www.com-tra.de/shop/en_EN/produkt/id_is_2465_and_mTw_MousePad_schwarz.html_

MfG


----------



## sexySerkan (4. September 2004)

Info: Man kann die MX Set Station auch mit der MX1000 verwenden!


----------



## MX1000 (5. September 2004)

Erik am 30.08.2004 22:56 schrieb:
			
		

> Also ich finde, die Maus macht einnen SEHR guten Eindruck- ist eben Logitech   .
> Ich hoffe ebenfalls, dass auch eine Kabel-Variante rauskommt.
> Die PCG Hardware hat der MX 1000 übrigens die Note _1,26_ gegeben, was denke ich nur für sie spricht  .
> Mal sehen, vielleicht geht ja meine MX 500 mal kaputt...
> ...



Ich weis gar nicht was ihr als mit eurem Kabel habt! Die Funk und optischen Mäuse (z.b. MX700) sind mittlerweise so ausgereift, dass es da keine Unterberechungen mehr gibt! Jetzt mit der mx 1000 gehts nur noch besser!! und die angst das die Batterie beim zoggen versagt... ist fast unmöglich!! Logitech behauptet nämlich das allein nach 10minuten Laden man die maus 1tag ohne unterbrechung nutzen kann!! Dank der Batterieanzeige kann man ja abschätzen wie lange der Akku hält. und nach bereits 5h ist der akku voll für angebliche 21Tage!! tests zur mx1000 = http://www.pcwelt.de/tests/hardware-tests/sonstiges/102613/

Achja für alle unwissenden... wenn man weis wie ein Lithiumakku von ihnen aussieht und die chemie darin versteht, weis man das diese akkus nie ausgetauscht werden müssen, wie als wenn man Nickelakkus verwendet, die man auch nur im völlig entladendem Zustand laden soll, das bei Lithium nicht der Fall ist (siehe Handys...) "fast kein Energie verlust"


----------



## Damaskus (6. September 2004)

solangs die maus nich für linkshänder gibt, kann die noch so toll sein und ich werde mir sie trotzdem nie kaufen   
da bleib ich lieber bei meiner alten logitech mx310.


----------



## ruyven_macaran (6. September 2004)

MX1000 am 05.09.2004 12:37 schrieb:
			
		

> Achja für alle unwissenden... wenn man weis wie ein Lithiumakku von ihnen aussieht und die chemie darin versteht, weis man das diese akkus nie ausgetauscht werden müssen, wie als wenn man Nickelakkus verwendet, die man auch nur im völlig entladendem Zustand laden soll, das bei Lithium nicht der Fall ist (siehe Handys...) "fast kein Energie verlust"



ich hab noch keinen von innen gesehen und das ich die chemie verstanden hab ist auch schon 2jahre her - aber es ist allgemein aus anderen anwendungsbereichen bekannt (notebooks, ipods..), dass li-io akkus nach 2-3jahren nur noch schrottwert haben und es ist aus persönlicher erfahrung bekannt, dass ein akku grundsätzlich dann leer ist, wenn man gerade keine zeit hat, ihn aufzuladen.
dazu kommt noch die geschichte mit der grundladung (ich kann die maus also nicht auspacken und benutzen, sondern muss sie erst mal vollladen um den akku nicht zu schädigen, etc..)
ne, li-io kann mich höchstens bei anwendungen überzeugen, wo es um sehr große energiemengen auf geringem raum bei geringem gewicht geht - also bestenfalls noch n handy, aber sicherlich keine maus.
da würd ich dann doch ram vorziehen.
(zugegeben: ram gibts -mit ausnahme von cherry...- auch bei keinem anderen hersteller, aber das ist ja kein grund, es nicht besser zu machen)

das mit den 10minuten=1tag ordne ich mal in die gleiche kategorie wie die 4stunden=1woche der mx700 ein: "schlechter witz"


----------



## Gerry (7. September 2004)

Obwohl ich die MX-Desktop-Kombi besitze, habe ich mir gestern bei Amazon.de die neue MX1000 bestellt (64,99€ inkl. Versand). Die Mediamärkte in meiner Nähe wollten 79,99€.

Zu den Funk-Skeptikern:
Vor meiner MX700 hatte ich eine MS Intelli Wireless Explorer (immer noch unverkäuflich im Schrank). Da war es wirklich nervig, weil man andauernd die Batterien wechseln bzw. die Akkus in einem Ladegerät aufladen musste (diese waren meist nach einigen Spielstunden leer). 
Wer aber eine MX700 besitzt, weiß genau, dass man nie Probleme bekommt, wenn man die Maus abends auf die Ladestation legt. Ich habe mit der Maus auch schon mal fast 24h dauergezockt (mit kurzen Unterbrechungen ohne Aufladen) und die rote Warnmlampe hat danach nicht geleuchtet.
Nach vielen Monaten sind immer noch die beiden gleichen Akkus drin und ich hatte noch nie Probleme.
Weiß also nicht, was diese ständige Panikmache soll.

Funkmäuse der neuen Generation bekommt man nicht leer, wenn man abends die Maus auf die Ladestation packt (was spricht dagegen?). Die MX1000 kann man ja sogar ausschalten und den Ladezustand genau beobachten.

Dass man einen Li-Io-Akku nach 2-3 Jahren wegwerfen kann, halte ich für ein Gerücht. Zumindest besitze ich einige Geräte, die das Gegenteil beweisen.
Und wenn!? In 2-3 Jahren habe ich sowieso die MX2000 oder 3000 in der Hand.


----------



## ruyven_macaran (7. September 2004)

Gerry am 07.09.2004 12:03 schrieb:
			
		

> Dass man einen Li-Io-Akku nach 2-3 Jahren wegwerfen kann, halte ich für ein Gerücht. Zumindest besitze ich einige Geräte, die das Gegenteil beweisen.
> Und wenn!? In 2-3 Jahren habe ich sowieso die MX2000 oder 3000 in der Hand.



nun, dann hast du mit deinen geräten scheinbar glück oder die akkus sehr gut behandelt/kaum genutzt. dass es anderen nicht so ergangen ist konnnte man insbesondere im zusammenhang mit dem ipod sehr oft hören..

und nicht jeder kauft sich mäuse im halbjahresrythmus...
ich nutze meinen mouseman wheel jetzt z.b. seit 5,5 jahren, weil einfach keine maus auf den markt kommt, die meinen ergonomievorstellungen entspricht und die spieletauglich ist.


----------



## Gerry (7. September 2004)

ruyven_macaran am 07.09.2004 12:46 schrieb:
			
		

> ich nutze meinen mouseman wheel jetzt z.b. seit 5,5 jahren, weil einfach keine maus auf den markt kommt, die meinen ergonomievorstellungen entspricht



Dann viel Spaß beim Warten die nächsten 50 Jahre. 




			
				ruyven_macaran am 07.09.2004 12:46 schrieb:
			
		

> und die spieletauglich ist.



Mit einem "und gleichzeitig" bezogen auf Deine Ergonomievorstellungen akzeptiere ich das.


----------



## ruyven_macaran (7. September 2004)

Gerry am 07.09.2004 13:05 schrieb:
			
		

> ruyven_macaran am 07.09.2004 12:46 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



naja, ich mach mir halt immer noch hoffnungen, schließlich tänzeln die hersteller immer ganz knapp dran vorbei... z.b.:

mouseman optical cordless: zu klein
mx700: daumentasten zu hoch (wer intensiv civ spielt weis ne gut positionierte, ohne anstrengung zu bedienende taste für nen doppelklick zu schätzen..)
click! serie: zu kurz
akutelle m$ generation: eigentlich genau richtig. hätten die nicht so zwei dämliche kerben in die oberseite geritzt, die hervorragend für zwei finger passen.
ich hab mir aber seit nunmehr 3jahren erfolgreich angewöhnt, 3finger zu benutzen.........

na mal abwarten. bislang ist mir 1000 nicht übern weg gelaufen, aber vielleicht passt die ja mal. einige tester haben schon zu tiefliegende daumentasten bemängelt und da sie sonst der mx700 sehr ähnlich ist...


----------



## Gerry (7. September 2004)

ruyven_macaran am 07.09.2004 15:59 schrieb:
			
		

> mx700: daumentasten zu hoch
> 
> bislang ist mir 1000 nicht übern weg gelaufen, aber vielleicht passt die ja mal. einige tester haben schon zu tiefliegende daumentasten bemängelt und da sie sonst der mx700 sehr ähnlich ist...



zu hoch, zu tief ...

Ich sehe schon, Dich kann man bei Mäusen nur sehr schwer zufrieden stellen. 

Meine Maus wurde nach 30 Stunden immer noch nicht von Amazon versendet, obwohl gestern "Versandfertig in 24h" stand. Heute steht schon "in 1 bis 2 Wochen".
Mhhh, da habe ich wohl Pech gehabt und muss noch länger warten.


----------



## SilentMoebiusDX (7. September 2004)

wenn ich das immer lesen muss: *NOCH SCHNELLER NOCH GENAUER* kommts mir echt manchmal hoch. wer merkt den unterschied überhaupt??? ich hatte ein Microsoft optical maus die zu den ersten ihrer art gehörten. vor einigen monaten hab ich mir eine MX 510 besorgt und ich merk nicht dass sie *NOCH SCHNELLER NOCH GENAUER* ist als meine alte maus. sie ist blos *NOCH* schwerer als meine alte und naja die linke maustaste funktioniert halt   

ichv ersteh diesen ganzen hype um die größte dpi auflösung und laser gelaber nicht. ob eine maus jetzt angenehm in der hand liegt entscheidet nicht ob sie *NOCH SCHNELLER NOCH GENAUER* ist.    

mein bruder will sich ne neue maus besorgen und fing auch damit an er wolle nur diese eine maus weil sie so eine tolle hohe dpi zahl hatte. na und? ob ich jetzt gut zocken kann oder nicht entscheidet doch auch nicht die dpi zahl...

soviel dazu

cya Silent


----------



## Patriot (7. September 2004)

SilentMoebiusDX am 07.09.2004 17:36 schrieb:
			
		

> wenn ich das immer lesen muss: *NOCH SCHNELLER NOCH GENAUER* kommts mir echt manchmal hoch. wer merkt den unterschied überhaupt??? ich hatte ein Microsoft optical maus die zu den ersten ihrer art gehörten. vor einigen monaten hab ich mir eine MX 510 besorgt und ich merk nicht dass sie *NOCH SCHNELLER NOCH GENAUER* ist als meine alte maus. sie ist blos *NOCH* schwerer als meine alte und naja die linke maustaste funktioniert halt
> 
> ichv ersteh diesen ganzen hype um die größte dpi auflösung und laser gelaber nicht. ob eine maus jetzt angenehm in der hand liegt entscheidet nicht ob sie *NOCH SCHNELLER NOCH GENAUER* ist.
> 
> ...



Ganz meine Meinung!   

@ruyven_macaran: Geh doch mal in deinen nächsten Saturn und probier sie aus! Ich glaube sie wird dir gefallen! Es kommt natürlich auch sehr auf deine Handgröße an, aber nach einer Eingewöhnung wirst du gar keinen Unterschied zu deiner alten mehr merken.
Als ich sie bekommen hab, konnte ich mich auch noch nicht so recht abfinden mit dem neuen Gefühl in meiner Hand, aber noch 2-3 Tagen gewöhnst du dich daran und auch das Gewicht fällt dir nicht mehr auf!

MfG


----------



## Gerry (7. September 2004)

SilentMoebiusDX am 07.09.2004 17:36 schrieb:
			
		

> ob ich jetzt gut zocken kann oder nicht entscheidet doch auch nicht die dpi zahl...



Bei Tetris eher weniger. 

Offensichtlich spielst Du aber keine (Taktik)-Shooter.


----------



## SilentMoebiusDX (7. September 2004)

Gerry am 07.09.2004 18:15 schrieb:
			
		

> SilentMoebiusDX am 07.09.2004 17:36 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


wo denkst du hin? heutzutage kann man ja kaum was anderes als shooter spielen.   

aber was meinst du damit?

'meine maus hat 300 dpi mehr als deine _prepare to die bastard_!!!'
'oh nee ich muss mir umbedingt ne neue maus zulegen, ich hab einfach kein skill mehr   '

hoffentlich nicht das oder?   

cya Silent


----------



## ruyven_macaran (7. September 2004)

Patriot am 07.09.2004 17:58 schrieb:
			
		

> @ruyven_macaran: Geh doch mal in deinen nächsten Saturn und probier sie aus!



da war ich in den letzten 2wochen 3mal..
die scheinen unfähig zu sein, neues in die regale zu packen.
(wollte mir auch mal die 4. ipod generation angucken - kannste vergessen.
kenner konnten sie im abgeschlossen schrank in der letzten ecke sehen, aber ausliegen tut nur die 3.)



> Ich glaube sie wird dir gefallen! Es kommt natürlich auch sehr auf deine Handgröße an,



groß, sehr groß im vergleich zu den logitechtestern 



> aber nach einer Eingewöhnung wirst du gar keinen Unterschied zu deiner alten mehr merken.
> Als ich sie bekommen hab, konnte ich mich auch noch nicht so recht abfinden mit dem neuen Gefühl in meiner Hand, aber noch 2-3 Tagen gewöhnst du dich daran und auch das Gewicht fällt dir nicht mehr auf!
> 
> MfG



gewicht?
ich zock mit ner kugelmaus auf papierunterlage, da wird das bißchen mehr gewicht mich schon nicht überfordern


----------



## Gerry (8. September 2004)

SilentMoebiusDX am 07.09.2004 19:57 schrieb:
			
		

> Gerry am 07.09.2004 18:15 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Jedem das Seine.

btw: Immer schön den Ball flachhalten.


----------



## SilentMoebiusDX (8. September 2004)

@ipod 4.generation

hört sich interessant an muss gleich ma nachchecken gehn.   

gibts eigentlich keine gescheiten player mit HD die nicht gleich 300€ kosten   ?

cya Silent


----------



## Patriot (8. September 2004)

Mhm beim Saturn in Wien hats die schon zum probieren gegeben. Ich glaub sie wird gut für dich passen. Meine Hand ist sicher nicht die größte und ich erreiche die vordere Daumentaste nur knapp, aber es geht. So wirst du wohl keine Probleme damit haben.  

Kugelmaus auf Papierunterlage? Und du hast noch nichts besseres gefunden?  

MfG


----------



## lowwriter (8. September 2004)

ruyven_macaran am 06.09.2004 15:31 schrieb:
			
		

> dazu kommt noch die geschichte mit der grundladung (ich kann die maus also nicht auspacken und benutzen, sondern muss sie erst mal vollladen um den akku nicht zu schädigen, etc..)



Das stimmt nicht, ich hab meine Maus ausgepackt und die war sofort voll geladen und das ist KEINE Ausnahme, ich weiß von jemanden, bei dem sie auch dierekt 2/3 geladen war!!!



> das mit den 10minuten=1tag ordne ich mal in die gleiche kategorie wie die 4stunden=1woche der mx700 ein: "schlechter witz"



Mag bei der mx700 ein schlechter witz gewesen sein (weis ich nicht) aber warum redest du im ganzen Thread die Maus schlecht, obwohl du sie nicht besizt und noch nie auch nur berührt hast (wenn du jetzt was anderes behauptest, lügst du!).
Bei der MX1000 stimmt es, nachdem sie GANZ leer war, habe ich sie ziemlich genau 4 Stunden geladen und dann war sie wieder voll und blieb einige Tage auch auf der höchsten Akkuladeanzeige. Und sag jetzt nicht die Akkuladeanzeige würde nicht funktionieren, Tatsache ist, dass du versuchst eine TOP Maus scxhlecht zu reden, die du noch NIE benuzt hast, also sei still!


----------



## ruyven_macaran (8. September 2004)

Patriot am 08.09.2004 18:03 schrieb:
			
		

> Kugelmaus auf Papierunterlage? Und du hast noch nichts besseres gefunden?
> MfG



ne, hab ich doch schon geschrieben 
im übrigen gibt es nach meiner erfahrung keine bessere unterlage für kugelmäuse als papier.
zum einen hat man platz ohne ende (din a3 mauspad), zum anderen verschmutzt die maus kaum noch.
extreme highsenser haben vielleicht probleme mit dem hohen wiederstand..
ist aber gewöhnungssache.


----------



## ruyven_macaran (8. September 2004)

lowwriter am 08.09.2004 19:55 schrieb:
			
		

> bla bla bla



bin ja schon ruhig 
will doch nicht die maus schlecht aufregen, reg mich nur mal wieder auf, wie man es 4jahre und mindestenes 10mäuse lang schaffen kann, JEDESMAL ganz knapp das zu verfehlen, was ich als optimum ansehe.
wenns wenigstens jedesmal das gleiche wäre..
aber nein: jedesmal wird der vorherige fehler korrigiert und dafür n anderer eingeführt.


----------



## Gerry (8. September 2004)

ruyven_macaran am 08.09.2004 22:08 schrieb:
			
		

> aber nein: jedesmal wird der vorherige fehler korrigiert und dafür n anderer eingeführt.



Fehler nach Deiner Ansicht, nicht nach der ganz überwiegenden Allgemeinheit.

Man kann es halt nie und nimmer jedem richtig machen.

Ein Blatt Papier als Mauspad: Ohne weiteren Kommentar zu Deinen Wertvorstellungen.


----------



## ch3fkoch (10. September 2004)

Also ich hab die Maus heute Morgen geliefert bekommen, nach etwa 2h war sie voll aufgeladen. Ich hatte vorhin eine MS IntelliMouse Explorer, die ist langsam in die Jahre gekommen und hatte manchmal so epileptische Anfälle, wo der Zeiger einfach etwa 5 sek willenlos umhergezuckt ist (das sorgte immer für einen zusätzlichen Kick beim zocken   ).
Bis jetzt gefällt mir die MX1000 recht gut, ergonomisch passt sie fast perfekt. Woran ich mich allerdings noch gewöhnen muss, ist der Widerstand der linken und rechten Maustaste, der ist nämlich einiges stärker als bei meiner alten Maus, dafür ist das Scrollrad wesentlich leichtgängiger


----------



## Gerry (14. September 2004)

*Logitech MX 1000 - TOP*

Heute wurde meine MX1000 von Mindfactory geliefert. Die verlangen inzwischen 64,50 € anstatt 59 € (habe sie noch zum alten Preis geordert) und Amazon.de bekommt die MX1000 offensichtlich nicht schnell genug nachgeliefert. Muss also ein großer Run auf die Maus sein.

Nach den ersten Tests mit BF-V und C&C-Generals bin ich voll begeistert.

Liegt gut in der Hand, nicht schwerer und breiter als meine MX700 und bei der Steuerung super präzise. Vor allem bei BF-V konnte ich schon jetzt einen Unterschied spüren.
Zwischen den 2 Tasten im Daumenbereich befindet sich übrigens noch eine weitere Taste (im Desktopbetrieb: switchen zwischen den offenen Anwendungen).

Hier hat jemand kurz kritisiert, dass die Batteriestatusanzeige im Form einer 3-stufigen Anzeige relativ nutzlos sei. Die Anzeige ist aber 4-stufig:
3 grüne LEDs + 4.Stufe: Letzte LED wird rot.

Betreibe die Maus übrigens zusammen mit meinem MX-Desktop bzw. der übrig gebliebenen Tastatur.

Die neue Ladestation mit durchsichtiger Auflage gefällt mir aber so gut, dass ich beide Funkempfänger parallel betreibe (der alte Empfänger für den MX-Desktop wird ja nur noch als Funkempfänger für die Tastatur benötigt und kann versteckt/aufgeräumt werden).

Fazit bis jetzt:


----------



## jupp009 (14. September 2004)

Wie heraus zu hören ist besitzen einige schon (oder geben dies zumindest an) die MX1000.
Stellt sich für mich nur noch die Frage wo man sie schon in DE bekommt?


----------



## Gerry (14. September 2004)

jupp009 am 14.09.2004 17:00 schrieb:
			
		

> Wie heraus zu hören ist besitzen einige schon (oder geben dies zumindest an) die MX1000.
> Stellt sich für mich nur noch die Frage wo man sie schon in DE bekommt?



Einfach mal einen Blick in den letzten Beitrag von mir werfen. 

Die Maus gibt es schon seit mind. 1-2 Wochen überall. 

Alle Media-Märkte in meiner Umgebung (Mannheim/Ludwigshafen) haben die Maus schon seit 1-2 Wochen. Leider alle zum unverschämten Preis von 79,99 €.

Mindfactory.de hat die Maus bis gestern noch für 59€ (+Porto) vom Lager weg angeboten (inzwischen 64,90 € +Porto und nicht mehr auf Lager).
Amazon.de hat Lieferschwierigkeiten. Bietet die Maus aber für 64,95€ an (kein zusätzl. Porto).


----------



## jupp009 (14. September 2004)

Das beantwortet natürlich meine Frage da ich sie bis jetzt niergens "verfügbar" finden konnte.
Bei Mediamarkt Schleswig-Holstein (Flensburg) konnte ich sie noch nicht entdecken.


----------



## Gerry (14. September 2004)

Bei Euch oben geht halt alles ein wenig langsamer.


----------



## JensR (16. September 2004)

jupp009 am 14.09.2004 17:35 schrieb:
			
		

> Das beantwortet natürlich meine Frage da ich sie bis jetzt niergens "verfügbar" finden konnte.
> Bei Mediamarkt Schleswig-Holstein (Flensburg) konnte ich sie noch nicht entdecken.




Schau mal bei www.atelco.de vorbei. Da hab ich meine her. Laut Verkäufer ist die alle zwei Tage ausverkauft und Logitech kommt mit dem Ausliefern nicht nach.

Gruß,

Jens


----------



## Gerry (16. September 2004)

Kleines Update:

- Kann die Maus ggü. meiner MX700 jetzt problemlos ohne Pad auf meinem Holzschreibtisch (gefasert, also üble Oberfläche für optische Mäuse) verwenden. Wirklich spitze !!!

- nach vielen Stunden Betrieb immer noch alle 3 Batteriekontroll-Leuchten auf grün.

- Die Maus hat bei mir übrigens *keine* Aussetzer, wenn ich sie durch Abheben nachziehe

- Kleines Minus: Ich musste eine der vier Auflagen mit einem kleinen Tesastreifen erhöhen. Davor hat die Maus leicht gewackelt, wenn ich auf der breiten Daumenablagefläche zu fest gedrückt habe. Jetzt aber perfekt.

-> Absolute Kaufempfehlung!


----------



## Quintus (20. September 2004)

Also die MX1000 ist für Grafikanwendungen wie Maya indeal.Da sie so preziese arbeitet wie die anderen Logitech,aber einen ein Scrollrad hat für seitliche Bewegungen.Was sonst nur bei den unpräzisen MS Mäusen ist.

Für Gamer halte ich sie eher weniger geigent,da sie nicht nru ein hohes Gewicht auf weisst.Sondern wegen ihre Laser Technik zu gut ist.Denn  mein Friend hat das Problem, das wenn er die Maus umsetzen will,er sie mindestens 4-5cm hoch heben muss.Da sie sonst mit geht.  

Außerdem ist der feste Akku auch eine Schwaäche bei Zockern,da man so auf jeden Fall an die Ladestation gebunden ist und bei  einen defekt.Muss man die gesamte Maus einschicken bzw. von Logitech ersatz Akku bekommen den man dann mit Anweisung einbauen kann.


Aber wie gesagt,für Office und Programme wie Maya ideal.


----------



## Gerry (20. September 2004)

Quintus am 20.09.2004 20:19 schrieb:
			
		

> Für Gamer halte ich sie eher weniger geigent,da sie nicht nru ein hohes Gewicht auf weisst.Sondern wegen ihre Laser Technik zu gut ist.Denn  mein Friend hat das Problem, das wenn er die Maus umsetzen will,er sie mindestens 4-5cm hoch heben muss.Da sie sonst mit geht.
> 
> Außerdem ist der feste Akku auch eine Schwaäche bei Zockern,da man so auf jeden Fall an die Ladestation gebunden ist und bei  einen defekt.Muss man die gesamte Maus einschicken bzw. von Logitech ersatz Akku bekommen den man dann mit Anweisung einbauen kann.



Absoluter NONSENS!     

Zu hohes Gewicht? Die Maus gleitet 1a und anheben muss ich sie weder bei Shootern noch bei anderen Spielen. Wobei mir beim Punkt "umsetzen" wären. Wozu und warum soll es schädlich sein, wenn die Maus dabei reagiert? 

Der Akku eine Schwäche bei Zockern? *MEGAROFL*
Ich habe die Maus jetzt seit 7 Tagen im Einsatz und noch nie auf der Ladestation gehabt. Während der Woche mind. 10h Battlefield und 6h Generals gezockt. Daneben gut 30h mit Office-Anwendungen und im INet.  Dabei leuchtet heute noch 1 Lämpchen (noch nicht rot). Der Akku ist ein absolutes Wunder!

Du redest hier von der Spieltauglichkeit und disqualifizierst Dich durch diese Nonsens-Aussagen von A-Z. 
Sorry, aber wenn ich so etwas lesen muss, dann geht mir der Hut hoch.


----------



## cylord83 (20. September 2004)

Verstehe ich auch nicht, denn es gibt nichts Besseres um ordentlich zu spielen. Das Gewicht ist überhaupt kein Problem, denn ich krache die Maus ja nicht jedesmal auf´s Mauspad. Der Akku läuft ewig. Der Kauf war es Wert und zum Spielen uneingeschränkt tauglich. Wenn die es nicht ist, dann weiß ich auch nicht, welche nun für Spiele geeignet ist.


----------



## ruyven_macaran (20. September 2004)

Gerry am 20.09.2004 22:04 schrieb:
			
		

> Zu hohes Gewicht? Die Maus gleitet 1a und anheben muss ich sie weder bei Shootern noch bei anderen Spielen. Wobei mir beim Punkt "umsetzen" wären. Wozu und warum soll es schädlich sein, wenn die Maus dabei reagiert?



wenn man gerade ein 360+° drehung gemacht und am ende des mauspads angekommen ist, kann es von vorteil sein, wenn man die maus einfach zurück in die mitte legen kann ohne dass die spielfigur sich bewegt..


----------



## Gerry (21. September 2004)

Habe das eben mal getestet: 2cm reichen aus und die Maus reagiert nicht mehr. Also ideal.


----------



## cylord83 (21. September 2004)

Der Mensch muss sich auch mal an die Maus anpassen, denn andersrum geht schlecht. Die Bewegung in der Luft ist nicht wirklich ein Problem mit der Maus, denn zu schwach wird hier wohl keiner dafür sein. Bis die Maus nicht mehr reagiert reicht ca. 1 cm.


----------



## Deepsteep (21. September 2004)

Das Problem "Abheben und Umsetzen der Maus" könnten die Hersteller ganz einfach lösen, indem sie einen Fuss der Maus mit einem einfachen Kontakt-Schalter ausstatten - dann würde sogar ein Millimeter reichen, um den optischen Sensor beim Hochheben abzuschalten und beim Absetzen wieder einzuschalten.


----------



## ruyven_macaran (21. September 2004)

Deepsteep am 21.09.2004 09:16 schrieb:
			
		

> Das Problem "Abheben und Umsetzen der Maus" könnten die Hersteller ganz einfach lösen, indem sie einen Fuss der Maus mit einem einfachen Kontakt-Schalter ausstatten - dann würde sogar ein Millimeter reichen, um den optischen Sensor beim Hochheben abzuschalten und beim Absetzen wieder einzuschalten.



eigentlich sollte sich das durch die schräge beleuchtung von selbst erledigen..
aber gerade bei der laser wundert es mich, dass die nicht ohnehin nen mechanismus drin hat, der sicherstellt, dass der laser nur an ist, wenn das ding auf ner platte liegt..


p.s.:
2cm?
bei mir reicht 2mm


----------



## Leddernilpferd (21. September 2004)

hab sie auch seit samstag und bin vollstens zufrieden. sehr präzise   

mich stört nur, dass ich nicht alle tasten beim zocken verwenden kann.
z.b. die mittlere daumentaste. hab die standart xp treiber drauf, sonst würde keine daumentaste funzen


----------



## blade88 (21. September 2004)

Gerry am 14.09.2004 17:27 schrieb:
			
		

> in meiner Umgebung (*Mannheim/Ludwigshafen*)



Sry dass das jetzt off-topic ist aber als Ludwigshafener freue ich mich dass es in diesem Forum scheinbar doch Leute aus meiner Nähe kommen


----------



## Gigacut (11. Oktober 2004)

Ich habe jetzt auch eine und bin echt beindruckt   
Ich hatte vorher die MX 700 und die MX 900 die waren auch sehr gut 
aber nicht zu vergleichen mit der   *MX 1000*
Für mich   ist es die allerbeste Maus
Habe die Maus jetzt 4 Tage und der AKKU zeigt immer noch 2 von 3 Grünen Lampen  , meinen beiden anderen Mäuse, MX 700 und MX 900, waren immer nach 2 1/2 Tagen alle


----------

